# Formular: Browser Zurück-Button = Fehler



## Ruediger (21. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass das das richtige Forum für diesen Thread ist.
Ich habe ein ganz normales HTML-Formular, das eine login.php-Datei aufruft. Wenn ich nun von dieser Seite wegnavigiere, z.b. zu "meine_einstellungen.php" und dann auf dieser Seite den Zurück-Button meines Browsers benutze, erhalte ich die schöne Fehlermedlung " Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden."

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, das zu umgehen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ruediger


----------



## LordNikkon (22. April 2005)

Hi,

Das liegt denke ich mal am Post,
probiers mal mit:


```
<form method="get" action=...>
```

musst in deinem php-Script dann halt mit $_GET['varName'] deine Variblen abfragen. 

Grreetz
l|N


----------

